# DL link geht nicht mehr



## Jonesmann (10. April 2006)

hi
ich wollt mir blasc neurunterladen aber der Download link funz net mehr
hat wer n anderen link für mich?


gruss


----------



## Cthulhu (10. April 2006)

Hallo,

der Fileserver für den Download verweigert leider gerade seinen Dienst. Wir arbeiten an der Problemlösung - noch etwas Gedult bitte.

Viele Grüsse

Ingo

Planet-Multiplayer Team


----------



## Cthulhu (10. April 2006)

UPDATE: Download funktioniert jetzt wieder!


----------



## Jonesmann (10. April 2006)

1000 danke
echt klasse was ihr macht =)


----------



## anorganic (11. April 2006)

womit er dann jetzt wieder down wäre...

kann man denn net einen alternativlink zur verfügung stellen? ich versuche seit tagen bzw schon wochen downzuloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (12. April 2006)

Falls den Download nicht funktionieren sollte, kann das nu an unserem FTP  liegen, dieser hat in letzter Zeit leider ein paar Macken. Einfach etwas warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anorganic (13. April 2006)

es geht immernoch net. ich hab mir das installfile schicken lassen per mail und auch auf diese weise funzt es nicht.
ich mag net ohne blasc zocken menno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raidri28 (13. April 2006)

bei mir gehts


----------



## anorganic (14. April 2006)

hm mag der ftp vllt keine arcor ip´s? ein freund von mir hat das gleiche problem...


----------



## Thorosha (16. April 2006)

habe auch arcor und kann keine install files von der HP hier (blasc.de) saugen

hatte mir mal woanders ne ältere version gesaugt, aber beim auto-update häng Blasc sich dann auf und reagiert nicht mehr....

Firewalls sind aus geschaltet und Ports sind auch frei ....


----------



## Tersas (16. April 2006)

Jo, bei mir dasselbe Problem....
Und ich habe auch Arcor... vielleicht hängt es ja wirklich damit zusammen....


----------



## Cthulhu (16. April 2006)

Hi!

Ich bin einer der Beiden Administratoren des Planet-Multiplayer Networks und betreue auch den Fileserserver für den Download des BLASC-Clients.

Der Download funktioniert, habe ich selber getestet und ich kann auch andere User sehen die den Client erfolgreich donwloaden. Ich kann an dieser Stelle auch ausschliessen, dass der Server Arcor IP-Adressen ablehnt.

Was Arcor evtl. intern für "Hürden" hat mag ich leider nicht sagen, da ich an die Telekom "gebunden" bin :-/

Auf dem Fileserver läuft ein standard ProFTPD Server ohne Restriktionen oder spezielle Einstellungen. Wenn Ihr mir mehr Informationen geben könnt kann ich evtl. noch weiter Nachforschungen anstellen.

Kann bitte mal jemand den folgenden Link auf den Fileserver probieren und sagen ob das bei Ihm klappt ?

z.B. hier http://doom3.planet-multiplayer.de/maprequest.php?230

Viele Grüsse

Ingo

Planet-Multiplayer Team


----------



## Wauzy (17. April 2006)

Cthulhu schrieb:
			
		

> Kann bitte mal jemand den folgenden Link auf den Fileserver probieren und sagen ob das bei Ihm klappt ?


Hi,

geht wunderbar, bin Arcorkunde und es kam mit 0,5-1MB rein.

Gruß Wauzy


----------



## Palonihawk (19. April 2006)

Hat sich hier schon etwas Neues ergeben?
Bin auch Arcor-Kunde und kann Blasc nicht installieren. Die Blasc-Setup.exe kann ich zwar runter laden beim installieren werden unter benötigter Speicher allerdings 0.0 MB angezeigt und nach dem Install habe ich zwar den Blasc-Ordner im WOW, aber nur mit der Datei Uninstall, sonst nichts drin!!


----------



## Regnor (19. April 2006)

Wir sind da an der Sache dran und werden wenn der neue Autoupdater fertig ist auch die Installationsroutine so anpassen das das Problem nicht mehr auftritt. Solange kann ich nachher eine Zipdatei fertig machen und die hier anhängen.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Roran (19. April 2006)

Ich hab mir mal ne alte Install Version besorgt,
die sollte keine Probleme machen, nur für den Fall der Fälle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test diese einfach mal.
Ist nur gepackt, also entzippen und Installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palonihawk (23. April 2006)

Gibt es schon etwas Neues?? Es will bei mir immer noch nicht funktionieren!


@Sodan: Vielen Dank, leider kann ich die Datei nicht entpacken (mit aktuellem WinRAR).



Edit: Habs nochmal versucht, lag an meiner Firewall. K.A. warum, hatte die Blasc-setup.exe freigegeben, aber wurde doch geblockt. Hat auf alle Fälle funktioniert. Danke Euch nochmal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rovo (27. April 2006)

Palonihawk schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es schon etwas Neues?? Es will bei mir immer noch nicht funktionieren!
> @Sodan: Vielen Dank, leider kann ich die Datei nicht entpacken (mit aktuellem WinRAR).
> Edit: Habs nochmal versucht, lag an meiner Firewall. K.A. warum, hatte die Blasc-setup.exe freigegeben, aber wurde doch geblockt. Hat auf alle Fälle funktioniert. Danke Euch nochmal.
> 
> ...



also ich hab mittlerweile ein port-forwarding von 1 bis 65534 auf meinen rechner und es klappt immer noch nicht. der ping und der traceroute zu ftp.planet-multiplayer.de beträgt im maximum 26ms bzw. 10 hops an der verbindung wird es daher glaub ich kaum liegen. ich hab auch mal einen ftp-clienten herunter geladen doch dieser bleibt beim connecting hängen und liefert nur timeouts zurück. mein router registriert ebenfalls vom server keine logs - sprich auch keine antworten.

ich weiss ja nicht, bei wieviel auslastung der rechner ist, aber für mich deutet das irgendwo auf einen engpass beim server hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein alternativer (vielleicht http-basierter) downloadlink wäre wünschenswert

lg,
roman

PS: bei mir bezieht sich das problem auf den download der BLASC_Setup.exe. Obiges zip-File konnte ich zwar auch downloaden aber ebenfalls nicht entzippen.


----------



## Cthulhu (27. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin einer der Administratoren der Server die hinter blasc.de stecken. Ich kann von meiner Seite definitiv ausschliessen das der Server ftp.planet-multiplayer.de überlastet ist und deshalb der Download nicht funktioniert.

In 99% der Fälle ist eine Firewall Schuld an dem vermeintlichen Problem. Ich bitte deshalb zuerst einmal die Firewall oder sonstige "Schutzsoftware"  komplett zu DEAKTIVIEREN und anschliessend nochmal den Download starten.

Wenn das nicht zu einem erfolgreichen Download führt können wir gerne explizit mit einem Freiwilligen eine ausführliche Diagnose machen.

Viele Grüsse

Ingo

Planet-Multiplayer Network


----------



## Roran (27. April 2006)

ich hoffe ihr habt bei eurer Firewall auch den Port  *21* freigeschaltet habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Presbyteros (30. April 2006)

Also, ich habe mir jez den kompletten Thread durchgelesen und muss sagen, ich habe das selbe problem, aber genau das selbe.

ich werde jetzt mal meine firewall ausschalten und die datei download, anschließend werde ich euch benachrichtigen.

mfg Presbyteros

EDIT:

Es funzt traumhauft. Schuld ist die Zone Labs firewall


----------

